

Ask HN: How to get an edge in traditional business using technology? - ptolosa

Hi guys, first of all i would like to introduce myself. I'm a business student (19 year old) from Chile looking forward to start a new business. I'm sorry if my english isn't perfect, it's something i'm constantly working on.<p>So basically i'm starting a specialty food store - wholesaler, focusing mainly on Caviar and Truffles (at least at first), a pretty small niche traditional kind of business.<p>I know i'm probably lacking funds in comparison to my competition, but i think i can probably outperform them in everything related to web and internet (i'm not exactly a hacker, but i think i'm pretty proficient with technology), as the take of the competition here is pretty much "brick and mortar", with little or no taking advantage of new technologies.<p>So, how could i leverage this technical advantage to get an edge in this business? Good SEO and a nice e-commerce page comes to mind, but i'm pretty sure there are other areas and tactics i haven't thought of.<p>Thanks a lot.
======
trailcable
B&M or Internet focused(warehouse shipping)?

~~~
ptolosa
(I'll assume you're asking about my business) I don't really know what you
mean with warehouse shipping, but i don't really have a Store, only a little
showroom, if that's what you're asking for. I'll be shipping everything from
my own warehouse once i enter the products to Chile.

Anyways, i don't think Internet can be the core of my business (because of
client profiles and the type of products). I still think most of my time will
go to direct sales, but it would be nice to get a little edge using Internet.

